# Gary North on getting a PhD in today's market



## RamistThomist (Jan 13, 2008)

Academics Without Academia by Gary North


> While my degree is in American history, with my concentration in colonial America, I rarely receive an inquiry about whether a Ph.D. in history would be wise, nor does anyone ask me which specialty or which university.
> 
> I have a stock reply to these inquiries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2008)

very interesting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

If you ask me, most post-grad studies are a waste of time; not all of them by any means, there have been some great PhDs done, but you have really got to ask yourself is it worth the time?


----------

